# First real honey harvest



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I extracted 10 deep frames for a fellow last week, they produced 5 gallons of honey. but they were chock full. one and a half from brood frames is not bad. Hey its honey, none taste as good as your first extracted honey! Congrats.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Looks good you should have gotten around #25 of honey.


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks...........I didnt get anywhere close to #25 but it does taste good


----------



## ShawnL (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats D1here! extracted my first batch of honey this year too


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

It is what it is. Next year maybe more or less. Enjoy the trip, wherever it takes you.
Don't forget to save a bottle of your first honey for your Memory shelf. Your first honey only comes once.


----------

